# My first vanity :)



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 3, 2012)

So I've just finished decorating and creating my first vanity area. All I need now is a dressing table stool but I'm so proud as I've done it all my self. Right down to painting the walls and laying the floor


----------



## EndingStart (Jan 3, 2012)

It's so satisfying to know you did everything yourself! Looks great!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 3, 2012)

Very pretty and neat! I love white on white!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow! That looks great! Good job on doing it all yourself 

  	Where did you get the nail polish rack? I could really use one of those!!


----------



## commandolando (Jan 3, 2012)

perfection! i really like your nail polish rack


----------



## MsButterfly (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks great! Very clean and fresh looking.  I'm also curious where you got the nail polish rack?


----------



## thebeautybible (Jan 4, 2012)

It's so pretty. You now have your own little makeup sanctuary! 

  	X


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 4, 2012)

For those wondering my nailpolish rack is from eBay


----------



## geeko (Jan 5, 2012)

looks very neat and cosy....


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks nice and neat!

  	I don´t really have good place
  	where I can do my make up.
  	I usually sit in front of the computer
  	when I put my face on.
  	It´s soo messy!
  	It´s like a warzone, haha!
  	I don´t even have a good mirror;
  	I use a small one that I hold in my left hand
  	while doing the make up with the right!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jan 5, 2012)

this looks so neat and tidy! I love it!


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 5, 2012)

Love it! I had a vanity once but alas the joys of living in a 1-bed..Can't believe you did this yourself!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2012)

Ooooh, that's lovely!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you, it's only like a metre if that away from my bed. I've got a tiny room


----------



## anne082 (Jul 24, 2012)

That looks lovely , it's so clean and organized!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

Thats really pretty. I love the nail polish stand too!! Need one of those.


----------

